# The Most Forgotten Pokemon



## Salazard

So... Pretty self-explanitory. Basically, there are sooo many Pokemon now but there are a few that just get left behind because theyre nothing special and/or Nintendo have forgotten they exist.

I say this because I suddenly rememered the existance of Smeargle! Mind it took me about an hour to remember its name. =P 

What do you reckon?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Mawile.


----------



## Espeon

Salazard said:


> So... Pretty self-explanitory. Basically, there are sooo many Pokemon now but there are a few that just get left behind because theyre nothing special and/or Nintendo have forgotten they exist.
> 
> I say this because I suddenly rememered the existance of Smeargle! Mind it took me about an hour to remember its name. =P
> 
> What do you reckon?


Wait what? I hear about Smeargle all the time. I mean, it's a gimmick Pokémon with the move Sketch, and therefore is useful for breeding chains and the like. Along with Articuno it's also the only other Mind Read/Sheer Cold user. Plus it can learn Spore too.

Things that come to mind are non-pretty Pokémon which have no battling value. Something like Shiftry or Kingler.


----------



## Salazard

Espeon said:


> Wait what? I hear about Smeargle all the time. I mean, it's a gimmick Pokémon with the move Sketch, and therefore is useful for breeding chains and the like. Along with Articuno it's also the only other Mind Read/Sheer Cold user. Plus it can learn Spore too.
> 
> Things that come to mind are non-pretty Pokémon which have no battling value. Something like Shiftry or Kingler.


Really? Coz seriously I had completely forgotten about it since I battled someone on Fire Red with one! Kingler not so much, but Shiftry definitely. I'd say Tropius maybe as well.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Qwilfish.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Qwilfish.


Agreed.

Mothim and Tangela.


----------



## Espeon

I suppose each individual is going to have their own "forgotten" Pokémon though.
You say Tropius and Mothim but I really like those two so don't forget them. Personal preference, really.

Qwilfish I could agree on.


----------



## Salazard

Espeon said:


> I suppose each individual is going to have their own "forgotten" Pokémon though.
> You say Tropius but I really like Tropius so don't forget it. Personal preference, really.
> 
> Qwilfish I could agree on.


Yeah that makes sense. And yeah, Qwilfish. (I just had to go look at that one on serebii to remind myself... xD)


----------



## ProgMetal_64

Well, I just remembered the existence of Slugma and Magcargo about a week ago (in fact they were two of the ten Pokemon I needed to finish the National Dex in Platinum). It was weird, I was like, "Hey! I forgot you there!"

Dunsparce, Qwilfish, and Corsola are also pretty looked down on, but the weird thing is that they are so forgotten that they are remembered for being forgotten (hope you understood what I just said).


----------



## Espeon

Slugma/Magcargo aren't forgotten. They're useful when hatching eggs.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Espeon said:


> Slugma/Magcargo aren't forgotten. They're useful when hatching eggs.


Very useful; cuts down steps by half.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Leave Kingler alone! He's awesome and I'm a proud user of one!

Sunkern and Sunflora. I forget these two exist all the time.


----------



## Alxprit

Ledyba and Ledian. Truly... I feel sympathy.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

Espeon said:


> Slugma/Magcargo aren't forgotten. They're useful when hatching eggs.



Well, I think I forgot them because the last Slugma I caught was in Colosseum, and that was a while ago. What I'm saying is, they aren't the most forgotten, I forgot them, I'm not saying EVERYBODY does.


----------



## Phyro Phantom

Blastoise428 said:


> Mawile.


=O  But I _like_ Mawile!  >_>

I don't know, I think I remember most of the Pokémon... though I have to say some of the Sinnoh ones are kinda forgettable.  =/


----------



## spaekle

I vote Tyrogue.


----------



## Salazard

I was thinking... Misdreavus? Spiritomb?


----------



## Peegeray

i remember spiritomb because they're a pain in the arse to fight
i forgot lickitung existed at one point


----------



## brandman

This is a pokemon so forgotton that you guys forgot to mention it! Tauros! Oh, sure he had an appearance in the first movie but so did every other pokemon too (almost). Think about it!


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

Huh. Relicanth, Tauros, Ledyba and Ledian, Lickitung, Sunkern and Sunfora.. *rambles off*


----------



## Tigerclaw

Pineco. I can barele even remember his name.


----------



## spaekle

Pokemonaholic said:


> Pineco. I can barele even remember his name.


I was just sitting there thinking "you know, Forretress is one you never hear about. Wonder if it's been posted in the thread yet?".

I think the second generation has the most easily-forgotten Pokemon. The Pineco line, Tyrogue, Qwilfish, Granbull, Dunsparce, Ursaring...


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I think the second generation has the most easily-forgotten Pokemon. The Pineco line, Tyrogue, Qwilfish, Granbull, Dunsparce, Ursaring...


I was just thinking that.. I can't remember half of the pokemon from that generation. @-@


----------



## glitchedgamer

KlutzyKaytix33 said:


> I was just thinking that.. I can't remember half of the pokemon from that generation. @-@


Well hopefully HG/SS will refresh our memories. Then again, I just played through Crystal again and I still don't remember most of 'em >.>

Really? Tauros? I never forgot about him...he's actually one that comes to mind quite easily for me. Relicanth definetly. You think since you need one to get the Regis in R/S/E people would remember the poor fish, but I guess not. I love owning people with mine because they have no idea about the deadly Head Smash/Rock Head combo Relicanth has >=).

Come to think of it, I love using Pokemon people don't care for much or forget about...This thread is giving a lot of ideas for a new team. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

Haha, I can't wait for HG/SS. 
And Relicanth just slips my mind a lot for some reason. :P
On a side note, I'm not exactly great at making teams, so if you ever have some free time, could you possibly help me out with that? Thanks. :D


----------



## glitchedgamer

KlutzyKaytix33 said:


> Haha, I can't wait for HG/SS.
> And Relicanth just slips my mind a lot for some reason. :P
> On a side note, I'm not exactly great at making teams, so if you ever have some free time, could you possibly help me out with that? Thanks. :D


I'd love to help, but I'm not exactly great myself. I just choose 6 Pokemon I think are cool, make sure they have decent type coverage, and slap on a moveset with decent coverage =P. I mostly just battle random people on PBR, so I never get really into details. And my movesets suck. So I would ask someone else XD.

Oh, and I thought of another forgotten soul...Cradily.


----------



## spaekle

glitchedgamer said:


> Oh, and I thought of another forgotten soul...Cradily.


Cradily is effing awesome! D: I have one on my Emerald team and it's easily one of my favorite Hoenn Pokemon (which is saying a lot, because Hoenn is my favorite generation design-wise).

But, yeah, I can see how it's kind of a forgotten Pokemon. A shame, that.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

glitchedgamer said:


> I'd love to help, but I'm not exactly great myself. I just choose 6 Pokemon I think are cool, make sure they have decent type coverage, and slap on a moveset with decent coverage =P. I mostly just battle random people on PBR, so I never get really into details. And my movesets suck. So I would ask someone else XD.
> 
> Oh, and I thought of another forgotten soul...Cradily.


Haha, I do the same thing. :3
If someone tries to explain things like EV Training to me, I just fall asleep..

Regarding Cradily, I forgot about it too. o.o
It looks pretty kickass, nonetheless.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

The most forgotten ones are from either Johto or Sinnoh.

...I forgot about Pinsir until I found one in Gold. (I picked a Scyther instead, although I'll never evolve it.)


----------



## Aethelstan

Shuckle. Hmmm, what's that you say? I dunno, I forgot.

By the way, if you think about it, how forgotten can these Pokemon be, if we're all remembering them now?

But I get what topic is saying.


----------



## Espeon

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I was just sitting there thinking "you know, Forretress is one you never hear about. Wonder if it's been posted in the thread yet?".
> 
> I think the second generation has the most easily-forgotten Pokemon. The Pineco line, Tyrogue, Qwilfish, Granbull, Dunsparce, Ursaring...


I use a Forretress in competitive battling. It's really useful as it only has weakness against fire! Plus it explodes! I like exploding on my first round.

Tyrogue is easy to remember as it's butt ugly...

The others, maybe so.


----------



## Aisling

Tangela got an evolution so I don't think Nintendo forgot it exists...

I was thinking Farfetch'd.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

Alraunne said:


> I was thinking Farfetch'd.


The only reason I remember Farfetch'd is because it holds a leek, and that reminds me of Leekspin. :D *SHOT*


----------



## Slartibartfast

For me, Torkoal. It surprises me every time I see it. Sableye is difficult for me to remember. And also Seedot; even though Shiftry is one of my favorite Pokémon, I can never remember that it evolves from that little speck. 

I remember Heatran as a Pokémon, but frequently forget that it's legendary because of the sheer amount of Gen IV legendaries. I still don't think it deserves to be legendary...

Other than that, I can't really think of any. I remember Qwilfish and Dunsparce _because_ they've been reduced to specks of insignificance, and most other forgettable ones are gimmicks and therefore I remember them.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

Slartibartfast said:


> For me, Torkoal. It surprises me every time I see it. Sableye is difficult for me to remember. And also Seedot; even though Shiftry is one of my favorite Pokémon, I can never remember that it evolves from that little speck.


Huh... I find those quite easy to remember, probably because they're Hoenn. *shrug*
I'm way too attached to that generation. :3


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Hoppip's line.

I'm liek "Ok, i know Hoppip evolves into that green thing... but does THAT evolve into anything?"

It took me a while to remember Skiploom and Jumpluff.

I agree that 2nd and 4th gen are the most forgotten Porygon.

Porygon was purposely forgotten by Nintendo for the anime. :(


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

... said:


> Hoppip's line.
> 
> I'm liek "Ok, i know Hoppip evolves into that green thing... but does THAT evolve into anything?"
> 
> It took me a while to remember Skiploom and Jumpluff.
> 
> I agree that 2nd and 4th gen are the most forgotten Porygon.
> 
> Porygon was purposely forgotten by Nintendo for the anime. :(


I thought it was just me, seeing how I haven't playes G/S/C much, but most people seem to have problems remembering pokemon from that generation. :o

The Hoppip line _is_ cute, though. :3


----------



## Saith

Gah I can't remember. Sablesomething.

I like it, but I don't think it's that great.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

What about Unown? It's pretty forgetable. I mean who actually uses one? Unless you're trying to get every Pokemon to level 100... _"Haha! I beat your Arceus with my Unown!"_


----------



## Loco Mocho

Definitely Electrike


----------



## Momoharu

Gulpin.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Electrike? Really? It's one of the easiest for me to remember.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

Slartibartfast said:


> Electrike? Really? It's one of the easiest for me to remember.


Same here. 
Manectric is awesome though so yeah. 8D


----------



## Loco Mocho

KlutzyKaytix33 said:


> Same here.
> Manectric is awesome though so yeah. 8D


Then again i remember others diffrently than most
(I needed to check bulbapieda for how to spell it)
but a big blank is ...
I forgot


----------



## QueenBee

Omanyte? Tangela? (even with the birth of Tangrowth Tangela seems distant)


----------



## glitchedgamer

I love Omanyte/Omastar...who could forget the 1st Gen fossils?

Cherubi and Cherrim. Never even owned either of 'em.


----------



## Slartibartfast

There's no way for me to forget Cherrim since I saw it morph in the effect of Sunny Day--first time I ever saw one, it did it, and I was worried that something had messed up.


----------



## Raikou4

Saith said:


> Gah I can't remember. Sablesomething.
> 
> I like it, but I don't think it's that great.


Sableye? I thought you were talking about Sablette (Sandshrew in French)...


----------



## QueenBee

Sableyes actually quite a well-known pokemon, also one of my favourites D:


----------



## GigaNerd17

Shellder.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Has no one mentioned Venomoth? Of course not, because it's so forgotten that even you Pokemon fans forgot about it.

Or something.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Are you kidding? I'm busting my balls right now trying to get a shiny Venomoth for my team. I love that guy.


----------



## Slartibartfast

It's impossible for me to forget any first generation Pokémon, and Venomoth is one of the more memorable.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

Slartibartfast said:


> It's impossible for me to forget any first generation Pokémon, and Venomoth is one of the more memorable.


This. 1st gen is LOOOOVE. <3 :3


----------



## J.T.

What's with the whole "Smeargle's a forgotton one"? Almost every Baton Pass team uses one because it can Baton Pass Ingrain to stop phazers.

Anyway. Sunflora's a big one. Farfetch'd, Delibird, and Relicanth are pretty forgotten.


----------



## Slartibartfast

XD The first time I saw Relicanth, I thought it might be legendary and was scared to death when I killed it (I had a similar experience with Tropius, but I caught _it)_. Especially because I never found another one, not that I looked very hard. But yeah, I forget about Sunflora all the time.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

I remember Sunflora from how hard it was to purify in Colosseum. HOLY CRAP.


----------



## glitchedgamer

How 'bout that little yellow guy? What was his name...Pika something. No one remembers him.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

glitchedgamer said:


> How 'bout that little yellow guy? What was his name...Pika something. No one remembers him.


Don't think I've heard of that one. xD


----------



## Slartibartfast

Huh. Sounds vaguely familiar. No, never mind, I was thinking of Rattata.


----------



## Noctowl

Swinub. =]


----------



## shadow_lugia

Well, not everyone can remember every single Pokemon anymore. There's too damn many of them now.

So... *goes on Veekun for a complete list*

~Paras and Parasect
~Exeggcute and Exeggutor
~Horsea and Seadra (although I like Kingdra enough for it to ocassionally come to mind)
~Pinsir
~Sentret and Furret
~Hoppip, Skiploom, and Jumpluff
~Aipom and Ambipom :(
~Sunkern and Sunflora
~Pineco and Forretress
~Snubbull and Granbull
~Qwilfish
~Shuckle
~Swinub, Piloswine, and Mamoswine
~Remoraid and Octillery
~Delibird
~Stantler
~Shroomish and Breloom
~Whismur, Loudred, and Exploud
~Makuhita and Hariyama
~Volbeat and Illumise
~Spinda
~Barboach and Whiscash
~Chingling and Chimecho
~Kricketot and Kricketune
~Chatot
~Carnivine
~Finneon and Lumineon

...This list is depressing D:


----------



## glitchedgamer

shadow_lugia said:


> Well, not everyone can remember every single Pokemon anymore. There's too damn many of them now.
> 
> So... *goes on Veekun for a complete list*
> 
> ~Paras and Parasect
> ~Exeggcute and Exeggutor
> ~Horsea and Seadra (although I like Kingdra enough for it to ocassionally come to mind)
> ~Pinsir
> ~Sentret and Furret
> ~Hoppip, Skiploom, and Jumpluff
> ~Aipom and Ambipom :(
> ~Sunkern and Sunflora
> ~Pineco and Forretress
> ~Snubbull and Granbull
> ~Qwilfish
> ~Shuckle
> ~Swinub, Piloswine, and Mamoswine
> ~Remoraid and Octillery
> ~Delibird
> ~Stantler
> ~Shroomish and Breloom
> ~Whismur, Loudred, and Exploud
> ~Makuhita and Hariyama
> ~Volbeat and Illumise
> ~Spinda
> ~Barboach and Whiscash
> ~Chingling and Chimecho
> ~Kricketot and Kricketune
> ~Chatot
> ~Carnivine
> ~Finneon and Lumineon
> 
> ...This list is depressing D:


You pretty much nailed 'em all. Except for Breloom and Ambipom. They are popular in the competitive community. And yay for Pinsir!


----------



## Alxprit

There is no Ledyba on that list. Does that mean you all remember it? =D


----------



## glitchedgamer

I only remember it because I remember trying to train one in Gold years ago and it SUCKED. Although I guess I hate Ledian more than Ledyba...


----------



## Drowzee64

I just remembered that Gorebyss exists. It's so forgettable that I don't remember how to spell it.


----------



## Rai-CH

Tauros. I forgot that it existed until someone said it on page one.

I also forget the names of Pokemon heaps, but that's because I really only know all the original 150 Pokemon (minus a couple...like tauros) and most of the Johto Pokemon.


----------



## Espeon

Kingdra is remembered! It's good in competitive battling. :3


----------



## glitchedgamer

DEFINETLY Gorebyss and Huntail. I don't think I ever evolved a Clamperl...


----------



## Blaziking the God General

glitchedgamer said:


> DEFINETLY Gorebyss and Huntail. I don't think I ever evolved a Clamperl...


I remember when I was younger, I attempted to evolve a Clamperl by leveling up, since I thought that would do the trick.

I got it to level 50, and I realized that it simply was worthless.


_Why are Carnivine and Chatot on that list_? Those are two of my favorite Gen. IV Pokemon! And Chatot was one of the first revealed Pokemon of Gen. IV, so you'd think it would be somewhat remembered.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I was so stupid when I started Pokemon that I only realized my Clamperl wasn't going to evolve when it reached lv. 96 D:

I remember Huntail and Gorebyss because Gorebyss is so preeeeeeety~



*awesome Gorebyss cry*


----------



## Salazard

Relicanth should be on that list! I really want one because it looks so cool! =D


----------



## Darksong

Chinchou and Lanturn weren't on that list. I almost forgot Corphish and Crawdaunt as well. My sister Cryptica forgot Gulpin even existed. o_O A lot of "forgotten" Pokemon.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I find Chinchou and Lanturn not quite on the "forgotten" list because they're the only Water/Electric types in existence. Crawdaunt is awesome because he is a lobster and therefore remembered for being tasty and Gulpin... has no redeeming qualities but is still one of the images that goes along with certain words in my mind.

NOM'D = GULPIN


----------



## Dragonclaw

Cherrim.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

... said:


> Hoppip's line.
> 
> I'm liek "Ok, i know Hoppip evolves into that green thing... but does THAT evolve into anything?"
> 
> It took me a while to remember Skiploom and Jumpluff.


Yes, the Hoppip line is my answer too. Particularly Skiploom, if you want to get technical. They're weak, (Hoppip starts with just splash o.o, and Jumpluff isn't really usable either), they're second-gen, and no one remembers the middle pokemon of three. 

I couldn't even remember Skiploom's name before I noticed your post.


----------



## Dannichu

I took Sporcle's "Name the Gen I" Pokemon quiz and apparently Exeggcute was the most forgotten. 

Perhaps ironically I can't remember the most forgotten from other gens.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Dunsparce


----------



## Espeon

Having taken all of the gen tests on Sporcle, with Dannichu, I seem to remember them;
Gen 1 > Gen 2 > Gen 3 > Gen 4.

Chingling?


----------



## Minkow

Kali the Flygon said:


> Yes, the Hoppip line is my answer too. Particularly Skiploom, if you want to get technical. They're weak, (Hoppip starts with just splash o.o, and Jumpluff isn't really usable either), they're second-gen, and no one remembers the middle pokemon of three.
> 
> I couldn't even remember Skiploom's name before I noticed your post.


Agreed. It took me a while to remember that Hoppip evolves. 
(and even twice!)


----------



## Slartibartfast

> Exeggcute was the most forgotten.


Wow...yeah, that sounds right. I suppose Exeggcute does exist. I _never_ remember it.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Surskit and Masquerain. I only remembered them because of Minkow's signature...


----------



## Syssareth

For me it's Mantyke. _Every time_ I see its name without an accompanying picture, I think it's talking about Manectric. (Also Manectric, apparently, because I forgot its name and thought it was Mantyke.) XD

And Drowzee. I completely forgot it existed until just recently, when a picture of it randomly popped into my head.


----------



## Darkrai

I forget about Shuckle very often


----------



## Starly

Growlithe because I only see people having him when it comes to cards


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Mawile.


----------



## Dave Strider

Stantler.


----------



## ungulateman

Any Pokemon not mentioned in this thread. ;P

But yeah, I reckon Spinda is pretty much unknown. One route, as a swarm, and it's a crap Pokemon anyway.


----------



## Scyther

Owlfish


----------



## ungulateman

Scyther said:


> Owlfish


Evidently it's so forgotten you can't remember how to spell its name.


----------



## Hyozanryu

Pineco and tyoge, (or is it tyogre? Idk)


----------



## glitchedgamer

Neither. It's Tyrouge.


----------



## M&F

Tyrogue, dammit. And I wouldn't say it's really forgotten; after all, it's in the same evolutionary line as the hitmons.


----------



## Lupine Volt

Diglet and Dugtrio.

I'd also have to say Azumarill.


----------



## blazheirio889

Well, I've seen Azumarill in competitive battling. I'd say Azurill is more forgotten, if it weren't for those random trainers in-game who always seem to have them.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Dugtrio is also a popular competitive Pokemon. At least it used to be. How about Granbull? I just remembered he existed after going through the HG/SS sprites.


----------



## blazheirio889

Oh, right Granbull. I was just recently reminded on its existence when I ran into it in Mystery Dungeon.

What about Combee? It's probably been said before, but I'm too lazy to check. I only remembered it when I faced Aaron's Vespiquen, and then I forgot about it again until I looked through the DPPt sprites.


----------



## Sapphiron

...Swalot?

I'm a fan of some of these forgotten Pokemon like Exploud and Shiftry (in fact, Shiftry is one of my top favorites,) and I don't hate any Pokemon enough for me to refuse to explore the world of forgotten Pokemon regularly. In fact, I like using some forgotten Pokemon for possible fanfics, RPs, and such.

Shout out to all you forgotten Pokemon out there! I still remember you guys!


----------



## glitchedgamer

I love using forgotten Pokemon, too. Relicanth, Huntail, Venomoth...I use those guys competitivly, and they kick ass when used correctly. I use a Dunsparce on my Crystal team and plan on training an Exploud for competitive play soon. The fact that their forgotten is a great advantage, too, since the other guy won't know what to expect. I can't tell you how many time people have wasted a Thunderbolt because they thought Venomoth was part Flying. One guy disconnected cuz he thought I was a hacker or something XD

Anyone say Mantine yet?


----------



## StrongSad

I never hear about Wooper, but I like it.


----------



## GorMcCobb

Sapphiron said:


> ...Swalot?
> 
> I'm a fan of some of these forgotten Pokemon like Exploud and Shiftry (in fact, Shiftry is one of my top favorites,) and I don't hate any Pokemon enough for me to refuse to explore the world of forgotten Pokemon regularly. In fact, I like using some forgotten Pokemon for possible fanfics, RPs, and such.
> 
> Shout out to all you forgotten Pokemon out there! I still remember you guys!


I was thinking more like Gulpin. Whenever it pops up in brawl i'm like "?!"!


----------



## Neo

I can never remember Omanyte. Or Gorebyss. D:


----------



## Spatz

Technically the pokemon you don't remember wouldn't come up in this thread unless someone else mentions them...


----------



## Spoon

Qwilfish, I've mentioned it to Pokémon fans and it took them a minute to realize what I was talking about. D:


----------



## Medical Meccanica

As much of a Tangrowth fan as I am, I always forget that it evolved from something.
ILU Tangela. I just... constantly forget your existance. D:

OH, and Spearow. Whenever I play RBY or FRLG and run into one, I'm like "WTF?"


----------



## Mustardear

The only reason I remember Luvdisc is because I mention it on threads like this.


----------



## Dr Frank

There are many Generation I ones that I consider 'extinct'. Um, lemme see. Drowzee? Clefairy? Doduo? Seadra?


----------



## Eclipse

I can't belive no-one has mentioned Dunsparce yet. D: I didn't even know it existed until _last year_. (And if someone did mention it, I'm sorry; I must be sleepier than I thought. xD)


----------



## Mustardear

I think no one mentioned Dunsparce because we all forgot about it. Also, has anyone mentioned Stantler?


----------



## Darksong

^ Or we all remembered it.

I thought of Corphish just a few days ago.


----------



## EddyOkapi

Doduo, spearow and... DX oh great, how ironic I forgot what was the last one I wanted to mention. X/ But yeah, doduo and spearow often tend to be forgotten by many since many other flyings are more used. Sentret tends to be the same a bit.

Edit: Oh right, it was pinsir I meant to mention. D|


----------



## Renteura

The only thing I have to say is:

NUMEL.


----------



## Purplemew12

I always forget about Gorebyss and Huntail for some reason...I never play the third generation games anymore i guess...


----------



## Spatz

I don't remember what I don't remember, and that makes perfect sense!

That or the shiny Mokuba!


----------



## BillyMays123

Skitty,Igglybuff,Cleffa....too many Pokemon are forgotten because they're "cute,but not powerful". Gastly,Lotad,Furret,Mareep....and let's not forget Seedot.


----------



## BynineB

...I can't remember.


----------



## Aisling

Gastly is far from forgotten. :V They're beaten up often in Old Chateau for like speed EVs, I think. They also grow into Gengar, which is pretty popular competitively.

I stand by my earlier post that I'm pretty sure I made, Farfetch'd.

Stantler and Dunsparce were always my faves as a kid D:>


----------



## Loco Mocho

It's... I FORGOT!


----------



## Anonyman

Lotad's pretty forgettable. Also, Wingull.


----------



## geekyfreek

Togepi, Baltoy, Froslass, Delibird, Slowking, Politoad, Natu, Chinchou, and more that are so forgettable that even I do not remember them.


----------



## Ymedron

Sudowoodo. D:


----------



## Charc

Dunsparce.


----------



## Elliekat

Pinsir. Definitely Pinsir. I completely forgot about them until Lucas's sister mentioned them swarming on my Platinum, and then I was like, "Pinsir? What's Pinsir?"


----------



## EddyOkapi

I just remember Xatu when Will popped out his' earlier today. Forgot how that bird was awesome. :c


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Hm... Lol, if to be honest, I see no pokemon as forgotten because when I was younger, I was so obsessed with pokemon I have somehow 'scarred' all of them into my brain.

So... I have (almost) never forgot any pokemon. As a matter of fact, I know the english names of all first 150 pokemon and lots of other pokemon.

...Im feeling so freak-ish right now...


----------



## Slartibartfast

I mostly forgot about Politoed until it was mentioned, so yeah. That one's forgettable.


----------



## blazheirio889

Politoed? Really? It's one of my favourite water Pokemon, and I always make an effort to include it in my Crystal team.

I do often forget Spinda, though, until I run into 20 in a row while gathering ash in that one route in RSE... First one I see though, I go, "What the heck is that?"


----------



## Dr Frank

OoH, Chinchou definitely, and Pinsir.


----------



## Zeph

Lars The Turtwig said:


> So... I have (almost) never forgot any pokemon. As a matter of fact, I know the english names of all first 150 pokemon and lots of other pokemon.
> 
> ...Im feeling so freak-ish right now...


That... isn't really freakish. Most people here can name all 493 Pokémon easily, perhaps with a bit of hesitation on some of the more 'forgotten' ones.

As for myself, there's aren't many really that I don't recognise when they come into battle. None that I can think of, anyway; sure, sometimes it might take me a few seconds to recall their name, type and so on, but I rarely get met by something I don't recognise for a moment.


----------



## Ymedron

Oh, if you mean it THAT way, yeah I usually remember every pokemon. :D I remember their types by looks much better than I remember their name. (Though I always have to remind myself that Flygon is ground/dragon and has levitate <D)


----------



## Minish

Doduo. I battled one the other day, and actually wondered what the heck it was for a moment. I never liked them anyway. XD

Krabby, Voltorb and tons and tons of other first gen Pokemon are always forgotten.


----------



## Charc

I've never forgotten Voltorb. It looks like a pokéball. I just remember that there's this dude in FireRed and LeafGreen by the Safari zone zoo who says, 'Oooh. I want that item ball! Don't you want it too? Huh, that's a pokémon?'


----------



## SethGrey

I can't tell you i forgot. no in all seriousness i would say... Rattata or any of the 1st Pokemon you meet... i can't remember that one from Emerald/sapphire/ruby


----------



## Ven

For me, that is Fineon and Lumneon. It took me a long time to remember it's existance and finish my Diamond and Platinum sinnoh dex.


----------



## Dr Frank

I forget Gligar sometimes, and Skitty. I never, _ever_, forget any of the original 150. Except Dratini, one time.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten

Dunsparce is basically uber and better than Mewtwo and Deoxys combined so I have no idea why people forget about it. Used to sweep entire teams with it on Netbattle haha, what a Pokémon. Gligar was another one I used to use a lot that nobody else did. Couple of Swords Dances and it was absolutely lethal, and nobody ever expected it. Also knew loads of other fun stuff like Counter and Flail. Apparently it has an evolution in the new games so maybe it's not forgotten anymore, haven't played those yet though. 

The only one I genuinely forget exists sometimes is Luvdisc, for obvious reasons lol.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Yeah, Gliscor is really popular nowadays.

I have difficulty remembering that Qwilfish exists. It needs an evo.


----------



## Starly

Linoone for me...


----------



## Concert Crush

Skuntank.... Seriously.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

^ Mmm, not really. At least competitively wise, most people remember it. If not that, then Jupiter.

I remeber most of their names and all, and even if I do forget a Pokemon, it takes me a second or two to remember, but yeah. 

I do forget Tailow a bit, though. A little bit.


----------



## FireMario

Cradily because for 6 months, I forgot it existed. And it has nothing special. Stats= mediocre  Ability=mediocre


----------



## blazheirio889

Actually, used properly Cradily can be a beastly wall. I recall there being a YouTube video where a Cradily basically single-handedly defeated three ubers: Mewtwo, Deoxys (A), and Giratina (don't remember which form). 

Not to mention Cradily is one of my favourite Pokemon. :(


----------



## FireMario

blazheirio889 said:


> a Cradily basically single-handedly defeated three ubers: Mewtwo, Deoxys (A), and Giratina.


The ubers were handled by a uber n00b. They're so easy to defeat that even NFE's that are EV trained properly can kill them.


----------



## M&F

I've seen a friend of mine using Cradily competitively.

He says it kicks ass, but since both of my teams kicked its ass (as well as his ass), I haven't really seen it work.


----------



## FireMario

Uh.. I said ubers.


----------



## M&F

FireMario said:


> Uh.. I said ubers.


If that was meant to be a reply to my post...

What?

Did I say something that had anything to do with ubers?


----------



## Ameroq01

I actually forgot about cradily for a while myself, but it's a strong pokemon.


----------



## Dragonfruit

I say the most forgoten pokemon is Jynx


----------



## #1 bro

I'm not going to read through all the pages of this thread just to see if anyone posted this already, but here we go:


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Hey, it's Scaribou! I love that guy.

I have difficulty remembering Armaldo's prevo. What's its name again...?


----------



## Prairie Chicken

Anorith. That I had to look it up on Veekun really says a lot. 

I was going to say Stantler, but now I 'm a bit torn between Anorith, Igglybuff, and Finneon.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

Relicanth. I completly forgot about it for... a while. Aside from getting the Regis, it's kind of useless.


----------



## Barubu

I don't know if anyone alredy posted this, but I haven't seen a Corphish in years.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Cacnea is cooler.

I just realized that I had forgotten the name of the evolution of Stunky. I had difficulty naming Stunky, even... damn Diamond exclusives.


----------



## Wartortle

uber charizard said:


> I don't know if anyone alredy posted this, but I haven't seen a Corphish in years.


^agreed. I also haven't seen a Skarmory since I played Silver back when I was like 8 :l

The only Pokemon I really miss not having with me I Wartortle. I had a Wartortle in almost every single game so far except, of course GSC and DPPT.   T^T I miss the feller.


----------



## blazheirio889

I still remember the existence of Corphish since, well, I'm using a Crawdaunt in my Emerald at the moment. 

And Skarmory is one of the best physical walls, so I don't think it's that forgotten. Though if you're not into competitive battling, yes, it can be rather unknown :|


----------



## Green

While I usually don't forget a Pokemon, one that I usually don't notice is Corsola. :/ Damned pink spike thing.


----------



## Wartortle

I don't forget the pokemon, I just ...forget they exist... :o  Ex.




'nuff said.


----------



## Darksong

I'd have to say Lotad and Surskit are quite forgotten. I never forgot Ludicolo but just remembered Lotad when playing Sapphire the other day.


----------



## Squirrel

I'd forgotten about Tangela until I was looking through the Pokedex today.


----------



## Anonyman

I was going to post something, but I forgot it. That's how forgettable insert-pokémon-here must be.


----------



## Professor Wesker

Probably Hypno, Paras, & Parasect. I love Hypno, but a lot of people I know don't remember him. :(
While Paras and Parasect are cool, I frequently forget about them.
Oh yeah, Torkoal is forgetable too.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I forgot about Sandshrew for a while.

Oh, yeah: Politoed. Raise your hand if you forgot that Poliwhirl had a split evolution path...


----------



## Dybael

Huntail and Gorebyss. I even had to look up their names in order to make this post. I also tend to forget Corphish and Crawdaunt, but that's more because I harbor an irrational loathing of them and try to wipe them from my memory as completely as possible.


----------



## Sage Noctowl

I forget about Tauros sometimes, and Pineco and Dunsparce.


----------



## PikaNinja7

I don't know how anyone can forget Tauros. It was a pain in the arse in the Safari Zone. Plus, there's this Pokesho comic to remind everyone that their favorite Bull can use one of the greatest Water move in existence.

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c272/pokesho/4 Komas/surfing.jpg


----------

